# My Izzie Girl :)



## LindyVodkaWP (Apr 12, 2012)

Cute pics and cute horse  

What breed is she?


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

What a beauty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! She is a registered Half-Arab. Her other half is a paint  She's pretty darn special to me!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute horse 
I love her color


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Isn't there negative health effects to riding a horse that young? I dunno, never dealt with it, but I'm wondering.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

love her coloring!
i love that last pic...theyre all like "What Is this thing? can we eat it?" haha


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Country Woman  I'm very fond of her!

Shina, not when done extremely and carefully as I have been doing. If I were hopping up and doing extensive training sessions for 30-45 minutes multiple times a week while trotting and cantering, then probably yes. However our rides consist of 5 minutes, max of once a week, and is kept to a quiet walk. I also was not asking for critiques


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Forgot to add- she looks sharp in that orange, I like it.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> love her coloring!
> i love that last pic...theyre all like "What Is this thing? can we eat it?" haha


Flash (the old man at 27) was the first one to try and pick it up. The certainly enjoyed it!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Thanks Country Woman  I'm very fond of her!
> 
> Shina, not when done extremely and carefully as I have been doing. If I were hopping up and doing extensive training sessions for 30-45 minutes multiple times a week while trotting and cantering, then probably yes. However our rides consist of 5 minutes, max of once a week, and is kept to a quiet walk. I also was not asking for critiques


I wasn't critiquing you, I was asking a question.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

ShinaKonga said:


> Forgot to add- she looks sharp in that orange, I like it.


The orange was my husbands idea  It's trimmed in camo too since he's a hunter 

Sorry saying it was a critique >.< I'm just used to people bashing a lot of things I do (and it's normally not with the horse) so I tend to jump to that. I apologize


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> The orange was my husbands idea  It's trimmed in camo too since he's a hunter
> 
> Sorry saying it was a critique >.< I'm just used to people bashing a lot of things I do (and it's normally not with the horse) so I tend to jump to that. I apologize


That's fine. I just clarified my point, LOL. Maybe somebody can come along and answer my question, since I am genuinely clueless when it comes to what ages to start things.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think saying so is really a critique. Sometimes people suggest things because they aren't sure if the person is totally aware? Some people don't know that it can lead to problems.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

You may not have been asking for critiques , but when you post something it's very common that people are going to ask questions or post their opinion . I am new the horse care and things of that nature , but the only thing I got from the earlier post was concern for a horse and being that most people are horse lovers on here , I would think that woud be understandable! If you don't like what people have to say , don't make a public post where anybody can reply ! Have a great day and happy trails!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Shina most people i talkt to dont like starting colts till theyre about 3 or 4....enough time to get some muscle and grow enough. but it depends on the horse...i did the same thing as her with Charlie...he was already so bultky at 2 that i would ride him for about 10 min. twice a week. not enough to stress him out or harm him when hes not fully developed.


Based on Izzies size and muscle/bone mass id say theyre perfectly safe getting on her for a few minutes every now and then.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

ShinaKonga said:


> That's fine. I just clarified my point, LOL. Maybe somebody can come along and answer my question, since I am genuinely clueless when it comes to what ages to start things.


You'll get a lot of diverse comments on when is a good time to start a horse. Some say 3, some say 4, some say 2, and heck, some of my TB friends thought I was nuts for not breaking her as a yearling (that I do see as wrong) One of the ladies I've known and respected for a long time confessed she broke her old gelding when he was a yearling. She didn't know any better, was well before the internet, and didn't have any horse knowledge. He never had a lame day in his life, and she lost him to colic. Some horses when broken at 3 can wind up with issues. Starting at 2 is a preference for some people. With my girl she is mentally ready for more work, but physically she is not.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Shina most people i talkt to dont like starting colts till theyre about 3 or 4....enough time to get some muscle and grow enough. but it depends on the horse...i did the same thing as her with Charlie...he was already so bultky at 2 that i would ride him for about 10 min. twice a week. not enough to stress him out or harm him when hes not fully developed.
> 
> 
> Based on Izzies size and muscle/bone mass id say theyre perfectly safe getting on her for a few minutes every now and then.


Thank you  She is a tank! The main reason for starting her when I did was that she maintains quite a chunk of muscle from where we live (she is pastured in a hilly area) and she was going crazy without some sort of a job. I don't agree with constant lunging, and with the light riding it gives her something different that makes her think.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Tazzie said:


> Thank you  She is a tank! The main reason for starting her when I did was that she maintains quite a chunk of muscle from where we live (she is pastured in a hilly area) and she was going crazy without some sort of a job. I don't agree with constant lunging, and with the light riding it gives her something different that makes her think.


... That half-arab is most certainly not what one would call a "tank." xD


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

She is a Tank! haha
Thats why we started Charlie early too. he was quite a chunk and he was getting realy bored stuck in the field while everybody else was being worked so we started his training at 2.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

She's a very pretty color/pattern. I like grey paints.

On the topic of when to break a horse, I don't like to start them until they are at least 3. Even when a 2 year old is large, it doesn't mean their bones have finished growing or are strong enough to start carrying a rider without issues down the road. I never understood why TB trainers start so young. I would guess that has a lot to do with why those TB's started at a young age have a lot of leg and foot problems? 

I also associate "tank" with a really bulky horse. I'm not used to the more "streamlined" breeds.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> ... That half-arab is most certainly not what one would call a "tank." xD


Not normally, but the only Arab I see in her is in her head and in the way she holds her tail when she's feisty. Her sire (the Arab) wasn't even fine boned like normal Arabs lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

They break early cuz they race early....really makes me mad. but i agree. i start the horses i trained (pre army) at three or 4. no younger...but with charlie i would get on bareback for about 10 minutes like once a week and would lunge him twice a week.

But yeah she is a big girl for her age haha.

looks like she has more paint than arab in her ;D


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Tazzie said:


> Not normally, but the only Arab I see in her is in her head and in the way she holds her tail when she's feisty. Her sire (the Arab) wasn't even fine boned like normal Arabs lol


Regardless, a Polish-type Arabian is still and Arabian, and she, particularly, is a finer-boned girl. Her youth shows, along with her "delicate" features. 

I would be concerned about riding this particular horse at this age, simply because of her current development. On any horse, the growth plates don't start to close until the horse is about four. That's when it becomes safer to start and ride the horse. Riding even bulkier horses at this age can cause problems in the future.

She is a lovely girl though, and looks very sweet.  Pretty coloring, and a nice refined head!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

You have so many things in common with me and Rodeo!!! Both a half Paint, Rodeo is half TB, he is 2, I have had him for a little over a year now, and he has been lightly started under saddle! And I even got him a jolly ball for his bday!!! hahaHow neat!!

First off, I LOVE how you match her polos to her saddle pads!! As you can see by my thread, we are not any where near that creative! hehe But she is adorable!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks csim! That is funny! And I love the saddle pads/polos. They were custom made for her  It's where I get all of her stuff now since I can get custom stuff for around the same price as store bought, and it's great quality


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! And she knows it too


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Love her coloring!


----------

